# Tober as the PUMA brand logo



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

Earlier tonight Tober fell asleep on the floor of my front room in the exact same posision as the cat on the PUMA sportswear logo so i thought i wud have some fun :lol:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hahahahaa.... I'm sure the olympic team want the new logo with Tober. Very funny!


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

hahaha! great pic!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## yuno (Jul 31, 2004)

hahah oh my he looks so fat and cute! haha


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

He is soooo cute! :lol: I have to agree - cute and fat! Maybe you should send it in - would be good for a few laughs anyway hehe.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

that's a good one! I love the pic! LOL


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

:lol: That is funny!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute, fat and fluffy, what more can you ask for :?:


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

That is so hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

He should advertise Puma 2 ..he is incredibly sweet - give him a humoungus hug from me!


----------

